# نتشرف بزيارتكم في معرض ابوظبي العقاري



## elham (24 يوليو 2017)

تفضلو بزيارتنا في #معرض_الاستثمار_العقاري المقام في مدينة #أبوظبي ( #برج_الأمة - #الكورنيش ) #فندق_سانت_ريجيس يوم السبت الموافق ٢٩ يوليو 2017 قاعة الخزنة (١) (٢)


وقت المعرض من الساعه العاشرة صباحا حتى الساعه العاشرة مساء

- أسعار خاصة جدا للمعرض 


- افضل الخيارات العقارية في مدينة #دبي
- #استثمارات_عقارية بافضل الأسعار 
- اقساط مرنة ، دفعات ميسرة الى مابعد الاستلام
- #فلل ، #شقق ، #اراضي ، #شقق_فندقية
- يوجد خيارات #عقارية_جاهزة او #تحت_الانشاء 

لمزيد من التفاصيل : 00971555785757
Just a moment...


----------

